# telnet command not found???

## MaGNuS_Z

I installed successfully Gentoo 1.4 (from the hidden stage1) and everything went well. It's been almost 2 weeks now, i have X, KDE, Gnome, etc.. installed.

My problem, i need to access my company's server by telnet (i know, i know, they should use SSH... if they did i would not have this problem). But i don't seem to have a telnet client executable.

root@lp root # telnet

bash: telnet: command not found

when i try a find 

root@lp root # find / -name "telnet"

/var/log/telnet

I what package can i find telnet? Isn't it supposed to be included in the system? I don't recall installing it with my Gentoo 1.2 installation...

Please help!

Thanks

----------

## phong

```
emerge -s telnet
```

It's not always this easy to find package x to install y, but in this case it is.   :Smile: 

----------

## MaGNuS_Z

 :Embarassed:  Stupid me!!!

I tried this command but did not read the packages descriptions correctly, i though the net-misc/netkit-telnetd package was just for the telnet daemon...

Wow, i'm glad i posted that in the newbies forum because that is where it belong!

Thanks for the *very* fast reply.  :Smile: 

----------

